# BFP! my 1st iui worked!!



## luckyl (Oct 19, 2008)

hey everyone 

i just wanted to add a wee post to let those first timer iui's out there it can happen! 
i was very lucky as my 1st iui has worked! 

we did gonal f injections, ovitrelle trigger then iui. 
hub sa was 12 million post wash with 60% motility

symptons during 2ww very vague. had  really bad lower back pain on 6dpiui and sharp cramps thought it all over as m
y period tends to come early if cvycle unsuccessful. but nothing!

that was it - nipples a little sensitive but i wouldnt say boobs very sore or anything. 
only big thing was that i no longer wanted tea. (which i love). just felt bit queasy when thought of drinking it.
was very bold and tested 10dpiui - got faint positive but defiinitely there.
and have tested every day since!! still there

please stick little one (or two) - i had 2 big follicles so will have to wait and see.  

wishing babydust to everyone. 
xxx


----------



## SOWANNABABY (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi Luckyl,

Congratulations!!!!!!!  

That is fab news, my hubby and me are of to Reprofit in Czech Republic in April for our first attempt at Donor IUI.

It's good to hear news like yours, it helps to keep you positive.

Take Care of yourself. xxx


----------



## Charliemum2b (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi,
Just wanted to say CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!
You must be so chuffed. I am currently on first IUI (day 9 scan on wed) and feeling a bit down, so its so nice to hear it can actually happen first time round  
Enjoy the pregnancy xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi 

Congratulations on your BFP. wishing you a healthy and happy 8 months ahead

Donna x x


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi

Just wanted to pop on and say big congratulations to you.  I hope I follow in your footsteps, I am currently on the 2ww 3 cycle of natural IUI xx


----------



## charlie_44 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi, I just wanted to say  

I've not posted on this thread till now.  You give me hope it can happen first time!  I'm currently on a 3ww (an early ovulator!) from my first natural IUI.

That's great news for you, lots of best wishes.

Charlie x


----------

